# Australia Education for 14 year Old



## rajanp (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi, I have 14 year old daughter. We are currently in India and she is in ICSE board in 8th Standard. If we decide to shift to Australia, what would be correct options for her? Which standard should she be in and will she find it difficult to adjust with Syllabus and overall education


----------

